# How to make a hole in a leather pouch?



## OldGrantonian (Jul 7, 2018)

I need to make a hole that will allow 7mm diameter elastic to be fed through. Almost the entire length of elastic is 5mm diam, but there's a "bulge" at one end which will eventually be at the catapult end.

There will only be one piece of elastic at each side of the pouch, because there will be very little strength used. It's only to scare the to feed the crows at the end of my 60 ft garden.

BTW: I don't see any need to fit grommets for safety. I was planning to double over the leather at each end of the pouch, so the elastic is actually piercing two concentric holes. Does that sound OK?

BTW: Just to prove that I tried, I tested a piece of the candidate leather. I used a sharp awl which widened out to 2mm. Then I widened that hole with a 3mm Phillips-head screwdriver. Then with a 5mm screwdriver.

After that, the hole is still not big enough. The elastic is not stiff enough to force its way through all the rough edges round the circumference of the hole. Also, any larger screwdriver would begin to rip the (very soft) leather, and might be a safety risk.

Thanks.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I use a leather punch. Looks something like this...


----------



## OldGrantonian (Jul 7, 2018)

Ah, yes. That's exactly the answer.

I actually have a "1-shot" version of that, which is about 50 years old. My punch diameter looks about the same as the smallest punch in your image.

Thanks.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Paper punch works well.


----------



## OldGrantonian (Jul 7, 2018)

Good idea. I eyeballed my paper punch just now, and the punch diameter looks the same as my elastic.

However, I think I would need a "second-best" punch for that - which I don't have.

A paper punch is hollow ground, and these are a pain when trying to punch paper after they begin to go blunt. I think cutting leather - even soft leather - would dull the edge.

Because of that, I normally throw out an old paper punch when I buy a new one. But next time, I'll hang onto the old one.

Thanks.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

before i got a leather punch i used a x-acto or a razor to basically put a square hole in them. i still have 1 that’s been used upwards of 50 bandsets, some of them with double 1 inch theraband gold,( overkill i know, but i used them for lead cylinders on raccoons) and its still holding up.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - the way the push works shears the leather - shouldn't dull it any more than paper (probably less so - paper is actually fairly tough stuff)


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

ammo brass will make a nice hole of the same caliber. Set the leather on the end grain of a 2x4 and tap with something. No guns allowed there? How about a sharpened section of tubing?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

You can actually pull a large elastic through a pretty small hole using a hemostat or a needle nosed pliers.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> You can actually pull a large elastic through a pretty small hole using a hemostat or a needle nosed pliers.


Hey GP.. speaking of hemostats, I put a couple of shrinkwraps over the jaws of one then hit it with a little heat. Now I can grab bands without the teeth digging in.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

I've had good success making pouches with these. They even come in bigger diameters than you'll find on a rotary punch

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001F27AMI?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

One of these can be helpful getting thick rubber through small holes. It is simply a bent up paper clip with some tape on it


----------



## OldGrantonian (Jul 7, 2018)

Do you have a good link for the multi-hole punch?

I've done some Amazon searches. Although the average 4-star reviews are good, many 1-star reviews for the same product continually use "junk" or "rubbish". For example:

https://amzn.to/329BTUW

So I thought it would be better to get a link from someone on this forum

BTW: My memory isn't so good now, but I thought your post actually had a link a couple of days ago. Maybe not.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

It wasn't a link, just a random screenshot of something that looks like mine from google. The one I have is probably about 10-15 years old? My actual one is pictured below... and yes, that's the original box! They are inexpensive and it is always handy to have one in the house. I have punched belts and straps and many pouches among other things with it... I think you might just have to rely on the reviews and roll the dice. I would probably look for something German or maybe Japanese made?


----------



## OldGrantonian (Jul 7, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> You can actually pull a large elastic through a pretty small hole using a hemostat or a needle nosed pliers.


.

Clever.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

If you have a craft store near by like hobby lobby or AC moores you can buy a hole punch from them. Both of the stores I mention have 40 +% off coupons available. Through your smart phone or computer or just catch when they have leather goods on sale.


----------



## OldGrantonian (Jul 7, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> One of these can be helpful getting thick rubber through small holes. It is simply a bent up paper clip with some tape on it


.

The boys did something similar on Apollo 13


----------

